# Scene Setters



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

How many of you are using Scene Setters? I used them again this year and I'm just not sold on them. My application wasn't typical, but I'm looking for an alternative for next year. Cardboard is expensive. Any ideas?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used the rock/brick scene setters for the past two years. Although I like the look in low light I'm looking for an alternative.

Can't remember who posted it, but p3ppy (on here) used concrete molds (see pics below) as a template and painted there own on black plastic. That would be cheaper and more durable. Not to mention you could customize as you see fit. I'm considering this approach on some of my modular walls as well.


















Look at threads started by p3ppy on his basement haunt.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12971
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13146


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Great White, it would be helpful to know how you planning on using them. Also what issues did you have when you used them this past year.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I used scene setters for the past 2 years under our carport. I enclosed the walls with cardboard and stapled the scene setters to it without any problems. I got the cardboard free from appliance and and office supply stores.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I used them for the first time this year and was fairly pleased with the look. I made the mistake of trying to attach them after the walls were erected, plus it was breezy which just made it harder but they worked okay. I used tacks to fsten them to the edges of the walls. You can see the wrinkles in the pics but I didn't notice it that night and I'm sure none of the TOT's would have cared.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I am thinking of glueing scene setters to 4x8 sheets of I dunno yet something thin and light and durable would be good. This way I could just hang them in to place each year.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Jdubbya, that came out pretty nice. And no in the dark I'm sure no one really noticed the wrinkles. Nice throne BTW.

I saw someone use lattice panels and staple scene setters on to that. Helped add some stability to the piece.

This year we made a projection screen for Hallowindows and used a Walmart shower curtain. I wanted to be able to take it down and compactly store it so made a frame using aluminum window/door frame material (sold in hardware stores). I'm thinking of using this metal track material again on the top edge of our side fence. Spray paint it black and the scene setter should work just like the shower curtain material which I easily attached to the frame with the spine material and spline tool that you use to secure window screening material. When you take it apart you have thin aluminum tracks (easy to store), the spline (bag it and save til next year) and you roll up the scene setter and store in a cardboard tube until next Halloween. No holes to punch or staples or tacks to remove. As for the bottom of the scene setter, _I'll probably add packaging tape to the backside to toughen it up, and use a pushpin there to affix to the wood fence since it will be outside and subject to some wind._ Otherwise some type of picnic tablecloth weight or drapery weight might work to hold down the bottom if need be.

If you need to attach two scene setters together to add height I'd recommend packaging tape on the back edges. When you overlap make sure the top piece overlaps the bottom one on the front side so you don't have an edge sticking up.


----------

